# T.blondi enclosure



## jbrd (Jul 14, 2005)

A while back our T.blondi got the mites and to make a long story short he went into a five gallon enclosure with just calcium carbonate, a water dish and a hide for six weeks. 
So i took this opurtunity to get a bigger enclosure for him and i finally moved him into his new home yesterday. Its a 36X18X16 tank. Over some more time i will add some more plants and what not. Anyone have some suggestions on what else to add?


----------



## Blasphemy (Jul 14, 2005)

Isn't that a 40 breeder size tank? Anyway, looks awesome and you're lucky enough to have one of the few Ts big enough to warrant such a massive enclosure.


----------



## jbrd (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah i like it, hes our display T. Yeah its a breeder tank, got a good deal on it.


----------



## Kordian (Jul 14, 2005)

Biiig  And very nice also  ;P


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice enclosure!
Big tank for a big T, looks like it still has some growing to do


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks very well decorated! Nice!!!  :drool:


----------



## Ralph (Jul 14, 2005)

very very nice!!!! :clap: 
i have seen many thread in HK T's BBS
they said.if a T.blondi doesn't have a big tank,it will wrong whit moult and  unknow die.
so . i think a big  tank is very useful for a big T.blondi.
but,if there are so much high ornament, may ,a T.blondi will creep on it. able to false step and be injury by it.so. i think u should try to put the ornament evenness.
 :}


----------



## Joe1968 (Jul 14, 2005)

wow must be a summer of cool tanks. I been seeing alot of very nice display tanks in here lately.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 15, 2005)

It is a very nice setup, but you may want to consider raising the substrate level a little. _T. blondi _ do like to climb, (at least mine does) and that is a long way to fall.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 15, 2005)

nice tank, I have a 29 gallon that I'm going to make into an enclosure for my T. blondi soon.  29 gallon measures 30" long by 12" deep and 18" high I believe.  You could add another 2-4" of substrate all around.  I plan to give mine a sloping grade from 1 end to the other and level it out at the bottom with a good sized water bowl.  I would like to have a way to add in some sort of waterfall to help keep the humidity up but it's probably too much mess and trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Fred (Jul 15, 2005)

And I thought I spoiled my Ts Really nice set up though. What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## shogun804 (Jul 15, 2005)

that is a very nice tank set up :clap:


----------



## jbrd (Jul 15, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> It is a very nice setup, but you may want to consider raising the substrate level a little. _T. blondi _ do like to climb, (at least mine does) and that is a long way to fall.


Well i already put six bricks of bed-a-abeast in it, i'll add more once he settle's in some more.



> FRED,Really nice set up though. What kind of substrate are you using?


Fred i use bed-a-beast or other types of coco fiber, with a mix of vermiculite to help hold the moisture.
we also have a battery operated waterfall for the enclosure to help with the humidity but i have not converted it over to run on a plug in yet. Workin on the light that will go over yet too (red of course ) lol

heres a recent pic of him in his new home, theres actually another hide under there too. Its a half log hide that angles down into the corner of the tank for an even bigger burrow.


----------



## Sadistik (Jul 15, 2005)

I know something to add...















pinkies


----------



## jbrd (Jul 15, 2005)

Sadistik said:
			
		

> I know something to add...
> pinkies



yup, one pinkie every other week and a dozen crics in between them, oh and a couple of superworms too lol


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 16, 2005)

hey big Tank.....nice...u sould add some slopy wood trunks at an angle by the sides...my opinion...like u said ur going to further addings...nice tarantula...are u going to mate him some day?....

Aaron


----------



## jbrd (Jul 16, 2005)

aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> hey big Tank.....nice...u sould add some slopy wood trunks at an angle by the sides...my opinion...like u said ur going to further addings...nice tarantula...are u going to mate him some day?....
> 
> Aaron


When he matures i am gonna look for a female for him, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 16, 2005)

hehe...yes already done...fingers crossed!!!....

Aaron


----------



## king7 (Jul 16, 2005)

nice set up :clap: 

ive just moved my blondi into a 3ft tank because it likes to wonder.i need to get some more decorations and it will be finished


----------



## jbrd (Jul 16, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> nice set up :clap:
> 
> ive just moved my blondi into a 3ft tank because it likes to wonder.i need to get some more decorations and it will be finished


That is one main reason why i did it too, he likes to wonder. Besides hes not climbing the glass as of yet, or that i have seen.
Looks like hes found his hunting spot too i think, only came down to hunt the crics and was that ever interesting watching him look for those crics in that enclosure. No more quick grab and eat lol now he actually hunts a little.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 17, 2005)

Big pic! thats not actual size is it? hehe


----------



## jbrd (Jul 17, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> Big pic! thats not actual size is it? hehe


Yup sure is lol  ;P


----------

